# Is this male a Yellow Lab please?



## jewels 62 (Jan 29, 2012)

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb424/jewels62/Yellow Lab/IDYellowLab30thjan002.jpg?t=1327923370

Blue on lower jaw only noticeable on photo cannot see with naked eye!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes it is a male Yellow Lab. Not great quality, certainly not breeder stock.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks quite different to my Male Yellow Lab.


----------



## CichlidExtremes (Apr 5, 2005)

Every male I have ever had developed black pectoral fins. Females stay white.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CichlidExtremes said:


> Every male I have ever had developed black pectoral fins. Females stay white.


Could you explain better what you are trying to say. Are you suggesting that females pectorals are all white?


----------



## CichlidExtremes (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, some have a tinge of black, but a breeding male generally has solid black dorsal and very black pecs. In my experience that is. If there is a dominant male a sub male will sometimes not color his pecs to keep from being challenged.


----------



## CichlidExtremes (Apr 5, 2005)

Male


----------



## CichlidExtremes (Apr 5, 2005)

And breeding age males tend to get the black eye brow spot.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you saying mine or his is a female Lab?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

To be honest, I've never seen a pure Labidochromis caeruleus with Black pectoral fins. Are you talking about a different fish?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fatal, how big is your Lab?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

CichlidExtremes said:


> Yes, some have a tinge of black, but a breeding male generally has solid black dorsal and very black pecs. In my experience that is. If there is a dominant male a sub male will sometimes not color his pecs to keep from being challenged.





Fogelhund said:


> To be honest, I've never seen a pure Labidochromis caeruleus with Black pectoral fins. Are you talking about a different fish?


If I'm not mistaken, I believe he means pelvic fins.


----------



## CichlidExtremes (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, Yes, my bad I meant to say Pelvic fins not Pectoral fins. Sorry for the confusion. I was specifically referring to the Pic Fatal posted only. To me looks like a juv male or a female.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Fatal, how big is your Lab?


I'm 85% my Lab is a male, you can't see in this photo, but he's developed 2 black streaks on his pelvic and anal fins. He's approx 5-6cm.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Defintely a Lab. But I am extremely surprised at the blue coloring on the cheek and part of the body. Honestly, I havent seen a Yellow Lab with Blue colorings.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CichlidExtremes said:


> Yes, Yes, my bad I meant to say Pelvic fins not Pectoral fins. Sorry for the confusion. I was specifically referring to the Pic Fatal posted only. To me looks like a juv male or a female.


What you are suggesting might be true for some lower quality Lab strains, but it certainly is not a reliable indicator in all strains. I have some F1 and F2's, and can tell you that what you suggest is most certainly not true for them. A friend as the WC... same story.


----------



## CichlidExtremes (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, I will just have to bow to your wisdom. Suggesting that it might be related to a lower quality strain is just talking smack. I did not realize we were talking wild caught. I was making a general statement about what is generally available. A quick google picture search seems to back me up.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I apologize for offending. In my opinion, if a fish has less colour, improper markings, or incorrect colouring than other specimens, or the wild type, it is of lower quality. YMMV.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Also consider that more common species are line bred (or hormone injected) to achieve that vividness that people are accustomed to seeing in shops. Leleupi and Hongi SRT come to mind, as both of the "store bought" varieties can be more colorful and less "dirty" than their wild counterparts. Though in general terms, Fogelhund's comments are valid.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Jewels yours look like they could be similar to the ones I got a few weekends ago. You can look at some pics of mine here... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=239961 I am not convinced they aren't hybrid, but I think they are pretty and they will live out their time in a show tank and I just won't worry about breeding them till I can get a definitive answer if they are pure. I think the main thing is that I like they way they look and love the personality they bring to the tank and as long as I don't pass them on if they aren't no harm is done.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Many of the older adult Yellow Labs in the LFS around here have a bluish shade in their beards, as well. All other characteristics look normal, though. I always thought it was due to hybridization, but it sounds like that's not the case?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

I have seen them as a cross, not a pure one.



> I was specifically referring to the Pic Fatal posted only. To me looks like a juv male or a female.


You can't tell the sex of a Labidochromis caeruleus just by looking at it as a rule. Though I wouldn't be surprised if Fogelhund had a way.

Black pelvic coloring means little, my females change colors all the time.


----------

